# Bad Gear ratio



## Fanceypants (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 96 GXE and one day, it only stayed in 3rd gear when i drove it. No reverse or anything else. So i threw it in reverse and floored it(not best idea). It had a hard lurch but 1st,2nd and reverse work now. It will not go into 3rd or 4th and it will over rev a lot of times before it will shift from 1st to 2nd. The other day the check engine light when on. So i went to the car part store and pulled 3 codes. Po731,Po731,Po734 aka 1,2,4th gear ratio is not right. 

What would be the cause? or where should i start before i try a mechanic. Im broke so, cheaper is better.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Engine-Codes.com | OBD-II Trouble Code P0731 - Gear 1 Incorrect Ratio

I don't think you're going to get away with cheap on this one, unless you're lucky, very, very, very lucky.
And flooring it likely didn't help ANYTHING except empty your wallet faster than if you hadn't floored it. Usually never does...


----------

